# Crappie- Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We have been catching some good Crappie trolling with 1/16 oz jigs. Caught 16 Friday, 35 Sat, 22 Tuesday, and 32 on Wed.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice :clap:bowdown


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Enjoy eatin those bad boys! ain't nothin better than a mess of crappie


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

nice catch!! :bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice catch. :clap :clap

Its good to see that the lake is back up close to full pool.

We were there last fall and it was waaay down.

I would like to catch some of the world class Stripers from Weiss.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We live on the lake, and you can't believe *<U>how happy we are</U>* to see the lake less than 1 foot below full pool. We are experiencing some of the best crappie trolling I have seen in a long time. The fish should be about ready to move up and spawn. I must admit, that I wouldn't be catching these fish without my new friend who really knows how and where to fish. If you want to catch them trolling, come soon. If you like jig and float fishing for spawning fish, we are almost there.

If you are interested, I have the names of some good guides.


----------

